# Are there any timeshare places in Seaside , FL or vicinity?



## thickey (Jun 29, 2012)

We drove through this wonderful area on the way from Panama City to Destin, and back.  We would be interested in trading into the area, if it is available.
Anyone know?
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## snippet (Jul 9, 2012)

try looking at this map for timeshares in the area: http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## thickey (Jul 10, 2012)

What a wonderful tool!  Thank you!


----------



## tashamen (Jul 10, 2012)

The Club Intrawest in Sandestin is pretty close to Seaside - I go there for lunch every time I stay there.  I don't think there is anything closer to the west, at least.


----------

